

A contestant applies Game Theory in TV show - myle
http://www.businessinsider.com/golden-balls-game-theory-2012-4

======
josscrowcroft
This is absolutely fantastic... incredibly crass gameshow but what a fantastic
play. Worth watching right to the end.

------
pella
[http://welkerswikinomics.com/blog/2012/04/20/golden-balls-
ga...](http://welkerswikinomics.com/blog/2012/04/20/golden-balls-game-theory-
the-prisoners-dilemma-and-the-cold-rationality-of-human-behavior/)

------
goodwinb
Quite well done. I think his tone and when he signals his strategy also helps
how he plays the game.

